# Pistacios!!!!



## Geek (Nov 17, 2003)

*MAN, I AM IN LOVE WITH PISTACIOS!!!!!!!!!! So here comes some info:*

One-ounce serving is a generous 49 nuts and contains more than 10% of the Daily Value for dietary fiber, vitamin B-6, thiamin, phosphorus and copper.

A serving of pistachios contains just 1.5g saturated fat and is naturally cholesterol free. This is good news for pistachio lovers because the 2000 Dietary Guidelines for Americans calls for choosing a diet low in saturated fat and cholesterol and moderate, not low, in total fat.

Other great news is that the Mediterranean Diet, which is gaining attention for its association with lowering the risk of heart disease, highlights tree nuts such as pistachios as one of the major food groups in the diet.

Additionally, the DASH (Dietary Approaches to Stop Hypertension) Diet focuses on minerals that protect against high blood pressure like potassium, magnesium and calcium, which are all found in pistachios.




Pistachio Nutrition from A to Z
Eating a variety of foods is the key to good nutrition. Every food contributes to the nutritional bottom line, though some food choices may contribute more nutrients than others and can help you meet your dietary needs easier. Did you know that pistachios are a concentrated source of many key nutrients from A to Z?

A

Vitamin A helps you see in the dark and stimulates growth of all body cells and tissues.

B

Vitamin B-1 (Thiamin) helps all body cells produce energy from carbohydrates.

Vitamin B-6 helps the body produce proteins that are used to make up the cells of the body. B-6 also helps produce important body chemicals like insulin, hemoglobin and antibodies to fight infections.

C

Calcium builds strong teeth and bones, helps muscles contract (including the heart) and helps sustain normal nerve function.

Copper helps all cells to produce energy and helps make hemoglobin that carries oxygen in the blood.

E

Vitamin E promotes healthy cells and tissues and, as an antioxidant, may play a role in preventing heart disease and cancer.

F

Folate is essential to cell formation and renewal. Folate plays an important role in preventing birth defects and may be involved in reducing the risk of cardiovascular disease.

I

Iron is critical for the body to transport oxygen to the cells. It is an essential part of hemoglobin in red blood cells.

M

Magnesium is a component of healthy bones and an important part of over 30 enzymes that regulate many body functions such as muscle contractions.

P

Phosphorus helps generate new cells and also is important to help the body effectively use carbohydrates, protein and fat.

Potassium balances body fluids and electrolytes. Vital for muscle contraction and nerve impulses, potassium also improves endurance when exercising.

S

Selenium aids in cell growth and works like an antioxidant with vitamin E to protect body cells from damage that could lead to heart disease and cancer.

Z

Zinc is essential for growth. It promotes cell reproduction and tissue growth for repair and healing wounds.[/list:u]

*The Power of Pistachios *

Pistachios pack a powerful punch when it comes to the recommended daily allowances of vitamins and minerals. Pistachios can provide a nutritious energy boost anytime. Keep these pistachio power points in mind next time you reach for a snack.

A one-ounce serving of pistachios equals 49 nuts -- more per serving than any other snack nut.

You can get more dietary fiber from a serving of pistachios than a 1/2 cup of broccoli or spinach.

Pistachios are especially rich in phytosterols, which are directly associated with lowering cholesterol levels, and may offer protection from certain types of cancer.

A serving of pistachios has as much thiamin as a 1/2 cup serving of cooked rice.

The amount of vitamin B-6 in a one-ounce serving of pistachios is comparable to that in a standard three-ounce serving of pork and higher than that found in peanut butter or black beans.

One serving of pistachios has as much potassium as half a large banana.

http://www.pistachios.org/Data/nut_profile.pdf


----------



## GR8FISCH (Dec 10, 2003)

Originally Posted by *TonysDesigns* *MAN, I AM IN LOVE WITH PISTACIOS!!!!!!!!!! So here comes some info:*
One-ounce serving is a generous 49 nuts and contains more than 10% of the Daily Value for dietary fiber, vitamin B-6, thiamin, phosphorus and copper.

A serving of pistachios contains just 1.5g saturated fat and is naturally cholesterol free. This is good news for pistachio lovers because the 2000 Dietary Guidelines for Americans calls for choosing a diet low in saturated fat and cholesterol and moderate, not low, in total fat.

Other great news is that the Mediterranean Diet, which is gaining attention for its association with lowering the risk of heart disease, highlights tree nuts such as pistachios as one of the major food groups in the diet.

Additionally, the DASH (Dietary Approaches to Stop Hypertension) Diet focuses on minerals that protect against high blood pressure like potassium, magnesium and calcium, which are all found in pistachios.




Pistachio Nutrition from A to Z

Eating a variety of foods is the key to good nutrition. Every food contributes to the nutritional bottom line, though some food choices may contribute more nutrients than others and can help you meet your dietary needs easier. Did you know that pistachios are a concentrated source of many key nutrients from A to Z?

A

Vitamin A helps you see in the dark and stimulates growth of all body cells and tissues.

B

Vitamin B-1 (Thiamin) helps all body cells produce energy from carbohydrates.

Vitamin B-6 helps the body produce proteins that are used to make up the cells of the body. B-6 also helps produce important body chemicals like insulin, hemoglobin and antibodies to fight infections.

C

Calcium builds strong teeth and bones, helps muscles contract (including the heart) and helps sustain normal nerve function.

Copper helps all cells to produce energy and helps make hemoglobin that carries oxygen in the blood.

E

Vitamin E promotes healthy cells and tissues and, as an antioxidant, may play a role in preventing heart disease and cancer.

F

Folate is essential to cell formation and renewal. Folate plays an important role in preventing birth defects and may be involved in reducing the risk of cardiovascular disease.

I

Iron is critical for the body to transport oxygen to the cells. It is an essential part of hemoglobin in red blood cells.

M

Magnesium is a component of healthy bones and an important part of over 30 enzymes that regulate many body functions such as muscle contractions.

P

Phosphorus helps generate new cells and also is important to help the body effectively use carbohydrates, protein and fat.

Potassium balances body fluids and electrolytes. Vital for muscle contraction and nerve impulses, potassium also improves endurance when exercising.

S

Selenium aids in cell growth and works like an antioxidant with vitamin E to protect body cells from damage that could lead to heart disease and cancer.

Z

Zinc is essential for growth. It promotes cell reproduction and tissue growth for repair and healing wounds.[/list:u]

*The Power of Pistachios *

Pistachios pack a powerful punch when it comes to the recommended daily allowances of vitamins and minerals. Pistachios can provide a nutritious energy boost anytime. Keep these pistachio power points in mind next time you reach for a snack.

A one-ounce serving of pistachios equals 49 nuts -- more per serving than any other snack nut.

You can get more dietary fiber from a serving of pistachios than a 1/2 cup of broccoli or spinach.

Pistachios are especially rich in phytosterols, which are directly associated with lowering cholesterol levels, and may offer protection from certain types of cancer.

A serving of pistachios has as much thiamin as a 1/2 cup serving of cooked rice.

The amount of vitamin B-6 in a one-ounce serving of pistachios is comparable to that in a standard three-ounce serving of pork and higher than that found in peanut butter or black beans.

One serving of pistachios has as much potassium as half a large banana.

http://www.pistachios.org/Data/nut_profile.pdf

WAY COOL - GET A BIG BAG SHELLED AT SAM'S. THANKS - BEEN DOING ATKINS FOR 3.5 WEEKS NOW &amp; EXCEPT FOR YESTERDAY (MOOLENIIUM CRUCH W/PECANS &amp; HERSHEY'S SYRUP...OH YEAH!!!), ONLY HAD NUTS &amp; SEEDS FOR 'CHEAT CARBS'. PISTOS BY THE OUNCE HELPED ME STAY ON TRACK AS DID ALMONDS (THANKS REIJA). PS - TRIED ON MY WEDDING OUTFIT LAST NIGHT TO MAKE A COUPLE OF RHINESTONE BUTTON FIXES. TO MY GREAT SURPRISE I HAD TO MOVE BOTH OF THEM 1/2 INCH TO CINCH. THE DOC'S STUFF WORKS.


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Apr 15, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* *MAN, I AM IN LOVE WITH PISTACIOS!!!!!!!!!! So here comes some info:* My husband is going to love this info! We love pistachios, too!


----------



## Californian (Apr 15, 2004)

*Oh yeah? Well try the pistachio ice cream. It rocks!!!!!*


----------

